# Fromm LBP to what?



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello all. I have been feeding my now 14 month german shepherd fromm LBP gold since she was just a bit over five month with great results. However... 

Around the time she went through her first heat two months ago, her appetite began to wane for her kibble. I at first chalked it up to her being in heat and left it at that. Now it's two months later and I don't know what to do. 

She's lost about six pounds in two months but still has a good figure. She's active and playful as ever but she just does not eat consistently. She's driving me crazy. 

Before I would feed her in the morning and in the evening and she would eat in ten minutes or so. Now I'm lucky if I can get her to eat her whole serving once a day. 

Can dogs loose "taste" for a certain kibble? She is having no other GI issues (no vomiting and poop looks good) although I've noticed her coat has lost that "shine" it always seemed to have when she was earing well. 

Any ideas or advice?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We switched to Fomm adult formula at 7 months. I picked one with low protein and low fat, to mimic the amounts in the LBP food. Once they reach their adult weight, they aren't going to eat like they did as growing puppies. Her loss of interest could be normal.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I switched from Fromm LBP to their Four Star line and rotated through the grain free recipes. Each bag lasted a month so each month they were eating a different protein which I liked. Kept things fresh and none of my animals so far have dealt with a food allergy or sensitivity


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Shade said:


> I switched from Fromm LBP to their Four Star line and rotated through the grain free recipes. Each bag lasted a month so each month they were eating a different protein which I liked. Kept things fresh and none of my animals so far have dealt with a food allergy or sensitivity


I want to do that but my dog is so sensitive, it would take a week each time to shift. Did you change gradually or at once?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

It's always a good idea to rotate proteins for different nutrition.

If you rotate within the Fromm brand, you shouldn't have a problem with her stomach. 
Purchase smaller bags so that she won't loose interest!

Another trick is to put some hot tap water on the kibble, mix and let it set for a few minutes so that she can smell the aroma! This sometimes peeks their appetite. 

You can also use about 1/4th cup, raw or slightly cooked (if cooked, make sure that the grease is rinsed off well), ground turkey, ground chicken or ground beef, put it in the bowl, add hot tap water and stir to make a "soup". Then add the kibble, mix, and let set for about 15 minutes for the kibble to absorb the liquid....mix again and feed! The fresh meat is VERY good for them!

Moms


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> It's always a good idea to rotate proteins for different nutrition.
> 
> If you rotate within the Fromm brand, you shouldn't have a problem with her stomach.
> Purchase smaller bags so that she won't loose interest!
> ...


I gave my puppy fresh hamburger and it made him sick for a week. Not all dogs can handle raw. After that, the vet said no beef and no raw.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I gave my puppy fresh hamburger and it made him sick for a week. Not all dogs can handle raw. After that, the vet said no beef and no raw.


Yep, you're absolutely right....some dogs/pups can't.....but she said _"She is having no other GI issues (no vomiting and poop looks good)" _.....That is why I suggested it.

My current 2 have been fed raw since they were 3 weeks old, and thank goodness they didn't have any problems!

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The whole Fromm Four Star line is _designed _to be rotational, with no transition needed. They made the different food profiles so that you can slide from one into another from bag to bag easily. I rotate too, with my kibble-fed dogs. We go from can go Chicken to Fish to Duck just by opening up a new bag. 

One of my friends uses goat milk as an appetite stimulant for her otherwise healthy female. She soaks the kibble in about 1/4 c. of goat milk (purchased from the grocery store). The dogs LOVE it...as in doing somersaults and dancing with glee when they see that carton come out of the fridge. You can't use any other kind of milk the same way--goat milk is special (digestible to dogs in a way that cow milk is not).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> The whole Fromm Four Star line is _designed _to be rotational, with no transition needed. They made the different food profiles so that you can slide from one into another from bag to bag easily. I rotate too, with my kibble-fed dogs. We go from can go Chicken to Fish to Duck just by opening up a new bag


I didn't know that. Another good reason to use Fromm.


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

I will order my first bad off chewy right now! Haha. The place I buy her puppy food only had the adult version and I was concerned switching to the adult large breed when she was no longer interested in the puppy version. The choices for the four line sound delicious though! Haha


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Magwart said:


> The whole Fromm Four Star line is _designed _to be rotational, with no transition needed. They made the different food profiles so that you can slide from one into another from bag to bag easily. I rotate too, with my kibble-fed dogs. We go from can go Chicken to Fish to Duck just by opening up a new bag.
> 
> One of my friends uses goat milk as an appetite stimulant for her otherwise healthy female. She soaks the kibble in about 1/4 c. of goat milk (purchased from the grocery store). The dogs LOVE it...as in doing somersaults and dancing with glee when they see that carton come out of the fridge. You can't use any other kind of milk the same way--goat milk is special (digestible to dogs in a way that cow milk is not).


Thank you so much! I'll try the water trick and see if that helps and when I go in to town I'll see about some goats milk. I've ordered a smaller bad of the four star line to see how she does. 

All who've offered advice thank you!


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> It's always a good idea to rotate proteins for different nutrition.
> 
> If you rotate within the Fromm brand, you shouldn't have a problem with her stomach.
> Purchase smaller bags so that she won't loose interest!
> ...


She did good with slight cooked ground chicken when she was younger and was having diarrhea issues before I found fromm so I was considering switching her to raw but the thought alone scares me in terms of how much I don't know! But I'm trying the water trick tonight and going to see how she does.


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

I tried raw after about 10 / 11 months of Skye eating LBP , the raw was a disaster for Skye , basically it was coming out both ends and she didn't look good at all , I stopped that and went with Fromm adult grain free , I buy a tin of president choice lamb wet dog meat and just put a spoonful in each serving , Skye doesn't jump about mad for her food but she eats it and I have no issues with loose stool , I also throw in a little spoon of coconut oil


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sheera67 said:


> I tried raw after about 10 / 11 months of Skye eating LBP , the raw was a disaster for Skye , basically it was coming out both ends and she didn't look good at all , I stopped that and went with Fromm adult grain free , I buy a tin of president choice lamb wet dog meat and just put a spoonful in each serving , Skye doesn't jump about mad for her food but she eats it and I have no issues with loose stool , I also throw in a little spoon of coconut oil


When I first switched to raw I had about a week of icky stuff coming out both ends. I can't tell you how many rolls of paper towels I went through, then cleaning carpets. That was my second attempt at raw. I stuck with it and everything got better. It needs to work through their system.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to feed my dogs Fromm. The first time I tried giving a different flavor two of my dogs got sick. One ended up at the vet for a few days, it was something with the pancreas. The other one has a stomach of steal and started showing the same symptoms. I tossed out the Fromm and switched foods, no more issues like that. I still think that it was a bad bag of food to cause that much trouble. It was a very expensive lesson.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep the Four Star line is designed to allow you to change bags without a transition period. I'd feed the lamb in the morning and chicken in the evening and they never had a upset stomach, easy peasy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So happy with the Fromm four star line grain free. I found about the food on this forum. I switch protein every month. If you go to the Fromm web site you will find all the different recipes they put out. If you sign up for the email you will get any coupons they offer. Since we switched to grainfree I noticed a softened to Max's coat and less shedding. Max loves the food and will eat it plain. I do add a small amount topping to keep it interesting. the primal freeze dried- it allows you to add to dry food or either cottage cheese, plain yogurt,egg, broccoli or beef and cooked chicken.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I used to feed my dogs Fromm. The first time I tried giving a different flavor two of my dogs got sick. One ended up at the vet for a few days, it was something with the pancreas. The other one has a stomach of steal and started showing the same symptoms. I tossed out the Fromm and switched foods, no more issues like that. I still think that it was a bad bag of food to cause that much trouble. It was a very expensive lesson.


Did you stay within the same line of Fromm? So far, this is the only food my puppy has done well on, but when I supplemented with raw or with fish oil, he got very sick with loose, runny stools. It lasted a week each time. The vet said to get him off anything raw and no supplements. He was fine after that and is now back on Fromm only.


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

We made the switch to the four star line from Fromm and everything has been going well! I tried the beef flavor first and noticed almost immediately a change in her coat, it's regained her natural shine, and she is eating her meals with vigor again. Thank you everyone! You were all immensely helpful.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sandy, I'm so glad it's working out for you. Definitely sign up on the Fromm website for their email list -- they send out good coupons from time to time (last week it was for a free small bag with purchase of a large back, sometimes it's a free bag of treats with purchase of a bag of food).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That's good news. I've learned from reading this board that people either love Fromm or hate it. Mine has had many benefits since we switched, including some health problems that disappeared.


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Sandy, I'm so glad it's working out for you. Definitely sign up on the Fromm website for their email list -- they send out good coupons from time to time (last week it was for a free small bag with purchase of a large back, sometimes it's a free bag of treats with purchase of a bag of food).


Thanks! I just did. ?


----------



## SandyRehn (Jun 2, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> That's good news. I've learned from reading this board that people either love Fromm or hate it. Mine has had many benefits since we switched, including some health problems that disappeared.


When we first switched to fromm LBP I was so surprised with the change in her coat and poops (all for the better) which was why I was disheartened when Pepper started not liking her food. I really like the brand, and I'm glad she's back to enjoying her food.


----------

